# Vinyl Flooring Tear



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Setting up at the campground this past weekend, there was a little resistance as the slide pulled out...... and a tearing noise.

Once the slide was out, there was an ugly white torn-up spot, about 2" long in the nice brown vinyl, right near the front of the slide. I thought I may have had a screw under there or something, but there wasn't. We have a thick foam mat in front of the stove, and we forgot to pull that when we put it away last time, and the opposite corner of the slide went up over it...... so the slide was sitting slightly off-kilter, with one corner closer to the vinyl - hence the scratch. I've run it back & forth since then, and nothing further, but this will clearly rip open if I don't fix it.

Any suggestions on vinyl repair kits you guys have used?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have about 15 feet (8'x15') that Keystone sent me when I ripped mine.

If our flooring match, I can send you some. Here is a stock image from Keystone, but it is the same vinyl I have...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

ZHB said:


> Setting up at the campground this past weekend, there was a little resistance as the slide pulled out...... and a tearing noise.
> 
> Once the slide was out, there was an ugly white torn-up spot, about 2" long in the nice brown vinyl,
> 
> ...


A carpet & flooring store (not Home Depot) should be able to sell you some seam sealer, that will prevent the tear from getting worse and letting dirt get into the vinyl. The only difficulty is that there are different types of seam sealer, depending on the type of vinyl. The best way to get the right stuff, would be to take a sample of the flooring to the dealer, but that's probably easier said than done.

If the vinyl is actually torn up, it would have to be at least glued down, or possibly replace a patch.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks OC, that's really generous. Unfortunatley, mine is the brown hardwood-look.

I'll check with a flooring store. The tear is really a severe scuff (the brown is gone) with a slight tear thru the vinyl, about 2" long by 1/4" wide.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

ZHB said:


> Thanks OC, that's really generous. Unfortunatley, mine is the brown hardwood-look.
> 
> I'll check with a flooring store. The tear is really a severe scuff (the brown is gone) with a slight tear thru the vinyl, about 2" long by 1/4" wide.


I've got the same problem. When I extended the slide a few weeks ago the table tore a hole in the floor. When you find the brown hardwood looking vinyl, please share where you bought it !


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

A quick way to repair is cut a matching piece from under the cabinetry somewhere and patch it in where the cut or scuff is.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I had to do the same thing in my house kitchen years ago. Cut a matching square from under the sink, glued it down with contact cement and then use clear fingernail polish on the edges to keep them down and keep dirt out. Worked great.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Bob in Virginia said:


> I had to do the same thing in my house kitchen years ago. Cut a matching square from under the sink, glued it down with contact cement and then use clear fingernail polish on the edges to keep them down and keep dirt out. Worked great.


Here is a pic of the tear in my vinyl flooring. Will I be able to get this rip repaired so that it looks like it never happened ?

Is this something I should leave to a professional ?


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

The tear isn't that bad, could probably be fixed with some contact cement on the bottom and sides of the tear and a pizza roller to evenly roll it back down in place. Then some clear fingernail polish around the edges of the tear to seal it. What doesn't look good is what looks like a depression on the pointed end of the tear. I don't know how to handle that. Possibly it it with a hair dryer on low heat to see if that helps to bring it back up. Good luck with this.


----------

